# iPhone/iPod Touch apps



## jfschultz (Mar 7, 2010)

Found a couple of interesting items on the iTunes App store.

Westminster Shorter Catechism in 90 Days. From RTS Virtual, it was released less than 2 weeks ago. At first I thought "what is this! 'primary purpose'" then I noticed under preferences the option for modern or traditional . This is a free app.

iReformed includes Westminster standards, Three Forms of Unity, and early creeds. This is a $0.99 app.


----------



## raekwon (Mar 8, 2010)

jfschultz said:


> Found a couple of interesting items on the iTunes App store.
> 
> Westminster Shorter Catechism in 90 Days. From RTS Virtual, it was released less than 2 weeks ago. At first I thought "what is this! 'primary purpose'" then I noticed under preferences the option for modern or traditional . This is a free app.
> 
> iReformed includes Westminster standards, Three Forms of Unity, and early creeds. This is a $0.99 app.



Scott Clark highlighted a *free* app similar to iReformed straight from WSC - http://www.puritanboard.com/f55/free-iphone-app-wsc-christian-creeds-reformed-confessions-58931/.


----------



## jfschultz (Mar 14, 2010)

raekwon said:


> jfschultz said:
> 
> 
> > Found a couple of interesting items on the iTunes App store.
> ...



I think that for the catechisms iReformed is, by a small margin, the better of the two. It presents a split screen with the catechism in the top and the scripture reference text in the bottom. Unfortunately for the confessions, it just has the text.

Christian Creeds and Reformed Confessions, is consistent in having the proof text scripture references for the catechisms and confessions. The scripture references link to a new screen with the text. This means switching between the screens for the text and the scripture.


----------

